# grounding electrode conductor and grounded conductor



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I can stick it in the meter can, but I'll fail inspection. I just don't want to press the issue, so I put it in the service disconnect. Around here, the inspectors are not only inspecting to code, but they're inspecting to the power company's rules. That sorta chaps my back side, since the power company isn't paying them.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

POCO doesn't care either way here.
I try to do it in the disco


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I asked a POCO guy this when he came to hook up a service I built. I had their spec sheet which required the GEC to terminate in their socket. We don't have inspectors around here in Northern Alabama. I asked him why they required it there. His response was so that it would NOT be accessible. They didn't want hillbilly jacklegs ****ing around with them. I guess I could understand that, but then again, you can't really stop a hillbilly from rigging something.

Another NEC-compliant place is the neutral at the service drop, though, I have never seen this done.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> We don't have inspectors around here in Northern Alabama. I asked him why they required it there. His response was so that it would NOT be accessible. They didn't want hillbilly jacklegs ****ing around with them. I guess I could understand that, but then again, you can't really stop a hillbilly from rigging something.


:lol:
Priceless


----------



## Effectively Grounded (Dec 15, 2008)

Poco does not want it in the meter can round these here parts. It goes to the first disco on the load side of the meter. meets code and make s the poco and inspectors happy

no one likes it in the can


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

We have to use a GEC on a remote meter here, i guess they figure its a lighting rod out there all by it self, but not when its not attached to a house:001_huh:


----------

